# starter flies



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

These were the pics from the fly guy at Bass Pro. Are there any i'm missing? They were about $3.50 a piece which seems like a good price.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok, not knowing what you are fishing for, I can't help much BUTTT---If you are nde to fly fishing, weighted flies are not the fly to start with. These things are heavy and hard to cast. 

Simple streamer patterns would be my recommendation if you plan to fish for Trout and Redfish. Bendbacks might be even better because they don't get hung.

Tell me what you are fishing for and send me your address. 

I really need to get my fly fishing E-book completed.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Bullshark, wher ya located? I can get ya some flys to start with if your local.
Edit: ...and the clousers in that pic look like crap, my 4yr old could tie better.
L8, Harry


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

i agree...deceivers! easy to tye, available at Bass


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

*agree*

i totally agree with both capt's. 1'st, clousers and deceivers are weighted so if you're new to fly fishing, it will be hard to fish these.
2'nd, it's really easy to tie these fly's and a helloflot cheaper. i tie flys with about 50 cents worth of material. 
jack


----------

